# Walking dead



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

Ok guys we have grim and supernatural but when is the main event back on.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Monday 9th @ 9pm


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

MDC250 said:


> Monday 9th @ 9pm


Can't wait


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I've only just got up to the start of season 4. Looking forward to that one first!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Lots of good stuff starting back up at the mo...if you haven't been watching Arrow and The Flash they have been good. 

Got Gotham on Planner to catch up, still not sure about that.


----------



## TopTrainer (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't have sky, waiting for free view to run the next lot of walking dead. I think its my favorite TV program.


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> Monday 9th @ 9pm


9th feb tomorrow yes :thumb::thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looking forward to this


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

Don't know how they'll top last years season opener, that escalated really quick


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm going to watch it in a moment, I hope it's as good as last season.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

WOW, back with a bang and the odd shock too !.


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

Just watched it on my lunch, glad it's back on, but not one of my favourite episodes.


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

Is it just me or are there more advert breaks on the walking dead than any other programe.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Toto said:


> Is it just me or are there more advert breaks on the walking dead than any other programe.


Production costs must be higher plus ain't no licence fee to pay for it either


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

fatdazza said:


> Production costs must be higher plus ain't no licence fee to pay for it either


I think its for the American audiences...
Short attention spans and all that, this is why if you ever watch gridiron or basketball there are loads of stoppages and time outs :devil:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

And please don't tell me what happened tonight, working nights this week so will see it in the morning


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Starting to get a bit bored of this, seems to be dragging really bad atm


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

The last couple of episodes have certainly dragged along. I'm hoping we get to see an exciting character from the comic books soon, and the rest of the season isn't just wasted on them sauntering around the new settlement.


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

I download the show, and the most recent Episode 14 - Spend, Its starting to really heat up now. Few surprising deaths in the episode, which means more room for new characters.

Looking forward to morgans appearence, Ive read the books/comics and love it and im expecting a huge shocker ending of the series!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Mate said:


> Ive read the books/comics and love it and im expecting a huge shocker ending of the series!


How close is the tv storyline to the comic storyline please? Has it deviated massively?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

What did you think of the last episode then?


----------



## N16k_W (May 12, 2013)

I really enjoyed it. The next series should be good. I'm looking forward to the spin off show that's starting towards the end of the year


----------

